# [SOLVED] Best setup for home cinema



## TITCH007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Wanted everyones opinion. I recently purchased a 
i) Optoma HD600X-LV Widescreen HD ready Projector and a;
ii) LG DH6420P DVD 5.1 Channel 850W Home Cinema Surrround Sound System.

I wanted to setup a home cinema system that is constantly connected to a Sky HD minibox. I also have a professional white screen for the display. What would be the best way to connect the items. 

Problem is there is only one HDMI connection on the projector and no optical connection. I want the best possible sound and picture quality.

Should the sky box be connected directly to the projector which is then connected to the surround sound? The instructions state the feed must come direct from the Sky box.... confused!!!! Any pointers will be much appreciated...

Kind regards
Jay :banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Best setup for home cinema*

Return the LG system. Get a dedicated AVR (Audio/Video Reciever) with as many HDMI ports as needed. You then connect all of your devices to the AVR, and output a single HDMI from the AVR to the projector.

Aside from that, you can use a HDMI switch (which you will have to switch between devices each time you want to watch a different device), or make do with whatever inputs are available on the projector.


----------



## ronthedon (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Best setup for home cinema*

Check the manual. If your LG does HDMI switching, you are fine, no need of anything else. Just hook the HDMI out from your AVR to the projector and speakers to the AVR. You *don't need* optical input/output on the projector. Use it ONLY for display purpose, use the AVR for the rest of the duties. That's what an AVR is meant for.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Best setup for home cinema*



ronthedon said:


> Check the manual. If your LG does HDMI switching, you are fine, no need of anything else. Just hook the HDMI out from your AVR to the projector and speakers to the AVR. You *don't need* optical input/output on the projector. Use it ONLY for display purpose, use the AVR for the rest of the duties. That's what an AVR is meant for.


I agree, hence my suggestion. The LG is NOT an AVR. It's a DVD player with built in 5.1 amplifier.


----------



## TITCH007 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Best setup for home cinema*

Cheers guys. Appreciated. All up and running well.


----------

